# [FFMPEG] Encoder en AAC [resolu]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à encoder en AAC, alors que j'ai bien mis les otions aac dans les USE.

```

guillaume@coyote ~/src/3gp $ ffmpeg

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-dv1394 --disable-network --disable-ffplay --disable-opts --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libogg --enable-liba52 --enable-pthreads --enable-libxvid --enable-x11grab --enable-libogg --enable-libx264 --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-libamr-nb --enable-libamr-wb --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip

  libavutil version: 49.4.0

  libavcodec version: 51.40.4

  libavformat version: 51.12.1

  built on Dec  3 2007 20:39:50, gcc: 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)

```

Mais dès que j'utilise l'option -acodec aac, j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```

Unknown codec 'aac'

```

Une idée ?

----------

## razer

1. Es tu sûr que ffmpeg permet un encodage en AAC ?

2. Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas mencoder ou bien directement faac ?

Nota : pour passer un DVD AC3 5.1 en AAC 5.1, j'utilise un truc du genre :

```
mkfifo audiodump.pcm

faac -q 75 -I 5,6 -P -R 48000 -X -C 6  audiodump.pcm -o $filename.snd

& mplayer -nocache dvd://1 -channels 6 -af channels=6:6:0:0:4:1:1:2:2:3:3:4:5:5 -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:nowaveheader
```

Mais ce n'est sans doute pas cela que tu souhaites faire...

----------

## gbetous

 *razer wrote:*   

> 1. Es tu sûr que ffmpeg permet un encodage en AAC ?

 

heu.... non   :Neutral: 

 *razer wrote:*   

> 2. Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas mencoder ou bien directement faac ?

 

heu... j'sais pô   :Shocked: 

j'utilisais ffmpeg parce que c'est avec lui que j'encode la video (h264)

 *razer wrote:*   

> Mais ce n'est sans doute pas cela que tu souhaites faire...

 

en fait ce que je veux c'est encoder une video au format 3gp pour mon téléphone portable. vu que le son amr est réellement pourri, je voulais tenter l'AAC, qui a l'air d'etre un autre grand standard de son sur les téléphones portables, et qui peut être contenu dans le 3gp...

je vais tenter mencoder et/ou faac...

----------

## Bapt

1/ ffmpeg sait parfaitement encoder en aac en utilisant faac. il suffit de faire un ffmpeg -formats pour avoir la liste des formats supportés par le ffmpeg qu'on utilise, chez moi : 

```
D  aac             ADTS AAC

 DEA    aac

 D A    mpeg4aac

```

Il doit y avoir un problème avec ton ffmpeg.

2/mencoder fonctionne pour l'encodage aac : -oac faac

----------

## geekounet

T'aurais pas oublié le use encode ?

----------

## gbetous

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> T'aurais pas oublié le use encode ?

 

bin non :

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X a52 aac amr encode mmx ogg oss threads v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -sdl -test -theora -truetype"
```

j'avoue que je comprends pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gbetous

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> il suffit de faire un ffmpeg -formats pour avoir la liste des formats supportés par le ffmpeg qu'on utilise

 

```

guillaume@coyote ~ $ ffmpeg -formats

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-dv1394 --disable-network --disable-ffplay --disable-opts --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libogg --enable-liba52 --enable-pthreads --enable-libxvid --enable-x11grab --enable-libogg --enable-libx264 --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-libamr-nb --enable-libamr-wb --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip

  libavutil version: 49.4.0

  libavcodec version: 51.40.4

  libavformat version: 51.12.1

  built on Dec  3 2007 20:39:50, gcc: 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)

File formats:

  E 3g2             3gp2 format

  E 3gp             3gp format

 D  4xm             4X Technologies format

 D  MTV             MTV format

 DE RoQ             Id RoQ format

 D  aac             ADTS AAC

 DE ac3             raw ac3

  E adts            ADTS AAC

 DE aiff            Audio IFF

 DE alaw            pcm A law format

 DE amr             3gpp amr file format

 D  apc             CRYO APC format

 DE asf             asf format

  E asf_stream      asf format

 DE au              SUN AU Format

 DE audio_device    audio grab and output

 DE avi             avi format

 D  avs             avs format

 D  bethsoftvid     Bethesda Softworks 'Daggerfall' VID format

 D  c93             Interplay C93

  E crc             crc testing format

 D  daud            D-Cinema audio format

 D  dsicin          Delphine Software International CIN format

 D  dts             raw dts

 DE dv              DV video format

  E dvd             MPEG2 PS format (DVD VOB)

 D  dxa             dxa

 D  ea              Electronic Arts Multimedia Format

 DE ffm             ffm format

 D  film_cpk        Sega FILM/CPK format

 DE flac            raw flac

 D  flic            FLI/FLC/FLX animation format

 DE flv             flv format

  E framecrc        framecrc testing format

 DE gif             GIF Animation

 DE gxf             GXF format

 DE h261            raw h261

 DE h263            raw h263

 DE h264            raw H264 video format

 D  idcin           Id CIN format

 DE image2          image2 sequence

 DE image2pipe      piped image2 sequence

 D  ingenient       Ingenient MJPEG

 D  ipmovie         Interplay MVE format

 DE m4v             raw MPEG4 video format

 D  matroska        Matroska file format

 DE mjpeg           MJPEG video

 D  mm              American Laser Games MM format

 DE mmf             mmf format

  E mov             mov format

 D  mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 QuickTime/MPEG4/Motion JPEG 2000 format

  E mp2             MPEG audio layer 2

 DE mp3             MPEG audio layer 3

  E mp4             mp4 format

 D  mpc             musepack

 DE mpeg            MPEG1 System format

  E mpeg1video      MPEG video

  E mpeg2video      MPEG2 video

 DE mpegts          MPEG2 transport stream format

 D  mpegtsraw       MPEG2 raw transport stream format

 D  mpegvideo       MPEG video

  E mpjpeg          Mime multipart JPEG format

 DE mulaw           pcm mu law format

 D  mxf             MXF format

 D  nsv             NullSoft Video format

  E null            null video format

 D  nut             nut format

 D  nuv             NuppelVideo format

 DE ogg             Ogg format

  E psp             psp mp4 format

 D  psxstr          Sony Playstation STR format

 DE rawvideo        raw video format

 DE rm              rm format

 DE s16be           pcm signed 16 bit big endian format

 DE s16le           pcm signed 16 bit little endian format

 DE s8              pcm signed 8 bit format

 D  shn             raw shorten

 D  smk             Smacker Video

 D  sol             Sierra SOL Format

  E svcd            MPEG2 PS format (VOB)

 DE swf             Flash format

 D  thp             THP

 D  tiertexseq      Tiertex Limited SEQ format

 D  tta             true-audio

 D  txd             txd format

 DE u16be           pcm unsigned 16 bit big endian format

 DE u16le           pcm unsigned 16 bit little endian format

 DE u8              pcm unsigned 8 bit format

 D  vc1             raw vc1

  E vcd             MPEG1 System format (VCD)

 D  video4linux     video grab

 D  video4linux2    video grab

 D  vmd             Sierra VMD format

  E vob             MPEG2 PS format (VOB)

 DE voc             Creative Voice File format

 DE wav             wav format

 D  wc3movie        Wing Commander III movie format

 D  wsaud           Westwood Studios audio format

 D  wsvqa           Westwood Studios VQA format

 D  wv              WavPack

 D  x11grab         X11grab

 DE yuv4mpegpipe    YUV4MPEG pipe format

Codecs:

 D V    4xm

 D V D  8bps

 D V    VMware video

 D V D  aasc

  EA    ac3

 DEA    adpcm_4xm

 DEA    adpcm_adx

 DEA    adpcm_ct

 DEA    adpcm_ea

 DEA    adpcm_ima_dk3

 DEA    adpcm_ima_dk4

 DEA    adpcm_ima_qt

 DEA    adpcm_ima_smjpeg

 DEA    adpcm_ima_wav

 DEA    adpcm_ima_ws

 DEA    adpcm_ms

 DEA    adpcm_sbpro_2

 DEA    adpcm_sbpro_3

 DEA    adpcm_sbpro_4

 DEA    adpcm_swf

 D A    adpcm_thp

 DEA    adpcm_xa

 DEA    adpcm_yamaha

 D A    alac

 DEV D  asv1

 DEV D  asv2

 D A    atrac 3

 D V D  avs

 D V    bethsoftvid

 DEV    bmp

 D V D  c93

 D V D  camstudio

 D V D  camtasia

 D V D  cavs

 D V D  cinepak

 D V D  cljr

 D A    cook

 D V D  cyuv

 D A    dca

 D V D  dnxhd

 D A    dsicinaudio

 D V D  dsicinvideo

 DES    dvbsub

 DES    dvdsub

 DEV D  dvvideo

 D V    dxa

 DEV D  ffv1

 DEVSD  ffvhuff

 DEA    flac

 DEV D  flashsv

 D V D  flic

 DEVSD  flv

 D V D  fraps

 DEA    g726

 DEV    gif

 DEV D  h261

 DEVSDT h263

 D VSD  h263i

  EV    h263p

 D V DT h264

 DEVSD  huffyuv

 D V D  idcinvideo

 D A    imc

 D V D  indeo2

 D V    indeo3

 D A    interplay_dpcm

 D V D  interplayvideo

 DEV D  jpegls

 D V    kmvc

 D A    liba52

 DEA    libamr_nb

 DEA    libamr_wb

  EA    libfaac

 D A    libfaad

  EA    libmp3lame

  EV    libx264

  EV    libxvid

  EV    ljpeg

 D V D  loco

 D A    mace3

 D A    mace6

 D V D  mdec

 DEV D  mjpeg

 D V D  mjpegb

 D V D  mmvideo

 DEA    mp2

 D A    mp3

 D A    mp3adu

 D A    mp3on4

 D A    mpc sv7

 DEVSDT mpeg1video

 DEVSDT mpeg2video

 DEVSDT mpeg4

 D A    mpeg4aac

 D VSDT mpegvideo

 DEVSD  msmpeg4

 DEVSD  msmpeg4v1

 DEVSD  msmpeg4v2

 D V D  msrle

 D V D  msvideo1

 D V D  mszh

 D V D  nuv

 DEV    pam

 DEV    pbm

 DEA    pcm_alaw

 DEA    pcm_mulaw

 DEA    pcm_s16be

 DEA    pcm_s16le

 DEA    pcm_s24be

 DEA    pcm_s24daud

 DEA    pcm_s24le

 DEA    pcm_s32be

 DEA    pcm_s32le

 DEA    pcm_s8

 DEA    pcm_u16be

 DEA    pcm_u16le

 DEA    pcm_u24be

 DEA    pcm_u24le

 DEA    pcm_u32be

 DEA    pcm_u32le

 DEA    pcm_u8

 DEV    pgm

 DEV    pgmyuv

 DEV    png

 DEV    ppm

 D V    ptx

 D A    qdm2

 D V D  qdraw

 D V D  qpeg

 D V D  qtrle

 DEV    rawvideo

 D A    real_144

 D A    real_288

 DEA    roq_dpcm

 D V D  roqvideo

 D V D  rpza

 DEV D  rv10

 DEV D  rv20

 DEV    sgi

 D A    shorten

 D A    smackaud

 D V    smackvid

 D V D  smc

 DEV    snow

 D A    sol_dpcm

 DEA    sonic

  EA    sonicls

 D V D  sp5x

 DEV D  svq1

 D VSD  svq3

 DEV    targa

 D V    theora

 D V D  thp

 D V D  tiertexseqvideo

 DEV    tiff

 D V D  truemotion1

 D V D  truemotion2

 D A    truespeech

 D A    tta

 D V    txd

 D V D  ultimotion

 D V    vc1

 D V D  vcr1

 D A    vmdaudio

 D V D  vmdvideo

 DEA    vorbis

 D V    vp3

 D V D  vp5

 D V D  vp6

 D V D  vp6f

 D V D  vqavideo

 D A    wavpack

 DEA    wmav1

 DEA    wmav2

 DEVSD  wmv1

 DEVSD  wmv2

 D V    wmv3

 D V D  wnv1

 D A    ws_snd1

 D A    xan_dpcm

 D V D  xan_wc3

 D V D  xl

 DEV D  zlib

 DEV    zmbv

Supported file protocols:

 file: pipe:

Frame size, frame rate abbreviations:

 ntsc pal qntsc qpal sntsc spal film ntsc-film sqcif qcif cif 4cif

Motion estimation methods:

 zero(fastest) full(slowest) log phods epzs(default) x1 hex umh iter

Note, the names of encoders and decoders do not always match, so there are

several cases where the above table shows encoder only or decoder only entries

even though both encoding and decoding are supported. For example, the h263

decoder corresponds to the h263 and h263p encoders, for file formats it is even

worse.

```

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye avec -acodec libfaac pour voir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ffmpeg -formats | grep aac
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

----------

## gbetous

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Essaye avec -acodec libfaac pour voir.

 

ouiiii !!! merci !   :Very Happy: 

----------

